# Cruelty to Animals



## Chiwaluv (Apr 29, 2004)

My heart goes out to this little, guy....It was posted in our local newspaper. I wanted to share this with all of you. Hug your little ones a bit closer tonight. 

Utah's Animal Cruelty Laws Come Under Scrutiny as Marc C. Vincent Goes to Court
By Tracy Medley, 9-06-06



Photo of Henry courtesy of the Utah Humane Society 

Utah’s pathetically weak animal cruelty laws are about to come into full scope with the upcoming prosecution of Marc C. Vincent of Murray. 

Vincent is the man who, in May admitted to cornering his wife’s Chihuahua puppy, Henry with a leaf blower, resulting in the loss of the dog’s left eye, but that’s not all he copped to; Vincent also gave a written statement to police admitting that he had placed Henry on a cookie sheet and into a 200 degree oven for five minutes. Henry, who is currently still recovering, suffered severe burns on his paws and chest. 

According to Humane Society Executive Director Gene Baierschmidt, Henry’s front paw digits were fused together by the heat of the oven, causing lasting damage and leaving Henry with a permanent limp. 

And of course there is the emotional trauma. In an article by Stephen Hunt in The Salt Lake Tribune, Humane Society publication editor Katharine Brant explained that for no apparent reason Henry "will yelp and hide behind the couch and shiver."

Vincent, who is charged with two counts of animal cruelty, scurried into the courthouse for his pre-trial hearing on Tuesday, drawing a crowd of animal-rights advocates, hoping to both; get a look at the man who put a puppy in an oven and also draw attention to the case, which has been met with outrage throughout the community.

Under Utah’s current animal cruelty laws, Vincent will only face a maximum punishment of one year in prison for his crimes against Henry because cruelty toward an animal, no matter how severe is only considered a “misdemeanor” offense in our state. This is a grossly insufficient penalty considering the premeditated and particularly malicious nature of the crime and on a broader scale, the undeniable and unambiguous link between intentional violence toward animals and the eventual escalation to violence toward human beings. 

The Utah Legislature has twice denied legislation that would make the “deliberate torture” of animals a third-degree felony, which might offer, in cases such as this, up to five years in prison in addition to considerable fines. 

Animal-rights advocates are hoping Henry’s case will be an eye/heart-opener for the upcoming 2007 legislative session where they hope to appeal to lawmakers yet again. 

You may see his photo here....Copy and paste to your browser.

http://www.newwest.net/index.php/city/article/11248/C104/L104


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG! That is so sad! How can people be so cruel?! I'm glad that little chi didn't die...but he is probably so traumatized that he never will trust people, esp. men, again!!!! God, I hate people like that!!!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish i could put the 'i said a rude word' in the oven who did this and leave him half baked!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So, so sad.... I hope the powers that be in Utah are working to change the laws/penalties for crimes against animals. This should definately be a felony! One year is not enough of a penalty in my eyes.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

There is nothing I can say that will express my feelings for the person that did this to that little one.. so so sad 
Poppy


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

That guy's going to be in something one of these days a little hotter than an oven! His day's coming, not that, that helps the puppy now.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

i can barely respond right now due to crying. i just can't believe people sometimes. i mean, how can you do that to an animal...ugh. it breaks my heart. god, i'm so glad Henry is alive and I hope that sick sick man gets way more then he deserves!


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

That man needs to be slowly tortured and then killed. With someone like that, If fact, I know if I ever came across someone in the act of doing that to an animal I wouldn't hestitate to kill that person. Hope it never happens that I witness it, because I hate the thought of spending my life in prison. 

A civilized society has no need for these kinds of sadistic people...and unfortunately, he's far from the only one. If he would do that to an inncocent little dog, he would do it ( simply because he enjoys it) to another human being.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

People who torture animals definitely have a screw (or a few) loose!


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't even find words to say how angry that makes me. Poor doggy. Where was the dog's owner, the wife when he did this??


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

sometimes....i hate people....what is wrong with the world when i guy can get away with that.....and he dosnt even get much of a punishment....
..poor lil henry..such a cute lil guy-he looks like hes got courage...in that picture hes jumping up all happy-like I hope he goes to a nice home where he can learn to trust them....


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

People like that are absolutely SICK!! Don't worry, he will be burning in hell for all eternity as punishment for what he's done.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

*krista* said:


> People like that are absolutely SICK!! Don't worry, he will be burning in hell for all eternity as punishment for what he's done.


amen!

Karmas a wonderfull thing..it bites everyone in the butt eventually!


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

O M G...i'am so upset right now...i'm crying! how could someone do that? its like putting your child or your best friend in an oven and watching them die! i hope this guy gets time for what he did and is not allowed ANY other animals! :angry5:


----------



## cutupangel123 (Nov 20, 2006)

that guy must of been on some serious drugs omgee


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I would like to put that guy in an over and burn him big time and believe me I would feel no guilt. How can people be so vicious ? ? ? ?


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

He's loathsome. I wonder how his wife fits into this? Why is she still married to him after he's viciously attacked her dog twice, or does she not care? I'd be afraid of him. Do they have kids, and how are the children treated?


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

I do not understand the mentality of people who can do something as henious as that.

Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## LAINEEPAINEE (Nov 2, 2008)

they need to do the same thing to him so he can see what its like.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ugh, how sick!!!!!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i thik people like that obviousley have something missing in their brain, im shocked that anyone could be so cruel, i cant undertand it at all. I wish there were stronger sentances for things like this, and i hope the chi has a better loving home now away from that nutter. x


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow. Someone needs to be put into an oven, see how he likes it.

And, yet ANOTHER reason to avoid Utah. What is with that state????


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

This story is so sad. I can't believe someone would do this to a tiny innocent pup. Poor little guy he is going to be so traumatized by this experience. As for the man who did this, all I have to say is, Karma is a bitch!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish someone would give me and a blow torch 5 minutes with him. I promise he'll have a limp too!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG how horrible!! Poor little chi Baby!!
Give my husband just 5 mins with this guy and
you can all watch!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

that poor baby. i pray he gets a better home. that just hurts my heart.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

that is so so sad.
people are horrible sometimes


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm speachlessAll I would like is a blowtorch 
and that man tied up naked:foxes15:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG! I would love to meet that scum and show him suffering!!
Makes me so angry when i hear of things like that!
He will surely rot in hell for this!

So glad the little guy didnt die, and i hope he finds all the love he deserves from a nice family.


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Someone needs to stick him in the oven.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

they should stick that man in an oven and see how he likes it !


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

POOR BABY. 
How could anyone do that to a poor litte puppy?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG disgusting, evil man! One year sentence? why???


----------

